# Does the US Forest Service keep a horse trailer



## jonbailey (May 7, 2018)

on premises at its stations where there are stables?

Would the USFS just contract somebody if its horses ever needed transport? 

Would one expect to always see a horse trailer regularly parked at a ranger station?


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I think you will need to get more specific if you want an answer. In fact, I bet the forest service would answer your question a lot more easily than a random discussion board.


----------



## jonbailey (May 7, 2018)

Avna said:


> I think you will need to get more specific if you want an answer. In fact, I bet the forest service would answer your question a lot more easily than a random discussion board.



I really don't want to bother the USFS to ask a trivial question. They are too busy fining people for chopping trees down for firewood if not fighting forest fires. 

I just posted this OP in case somebody happened to know. It's not important if I even get an answer here. 

I am now modeling a ranger station with an on-premise stable and want to present it as accurately as possible. 

I know the FS used to employ saddle horses up into the 1960's and perhaps they still do. I imagine rangers need the ponies (facetious use of the word) to get where not even a Jeep or ATV dares venture.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

US Forestry has a place, not sure what to call it not far from my property...there are horses on the land, homes and residences for some workers. I think these horses are privately owned but have been used for official work when needed.
US Forest Service has there own trailers and trucks. I see them door placard marked and on sides of trailers again is the logo.

It is common to see them at some locations where horses are but today many of what you think is Forestry owned are private owned and kept near a home of a worker who may be a ranger astride.
I lived by Fire Island National Seashore much of my life...yes, the national parks service has horses.
For every horse FINS owned there were 3 more privately owned but ridden on shore patrol.
They were stabled on park land but private stable.
Many years ago National Park Service provided horses to many branches of government from their breeding operations located in Vermont and California.
I don't know if those operations still exist anymore or were disbanded...they bred Morgans in Vermont, not sure what in California.
Hope that helps some.
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Yes, they usually have a trailer maybe two but usually those who are contracted to pack in trail crews provide their own. In my experience.


----------



## jonbailey (May 7, 2018)

horselovinguy said:


> US Forestry has a place, not sure what to call it not far from my property...there are horses on the land, homes and residences for some workers. I think these horses are privately owned but have been used for official work when needed.
> US Forest Service has there own trailers and trucks. I see them door placard marked and on sides of trailers again is the logo.
> 
> It is common to see them at some locations where horses are but today many of what you think is Forestry owned are private owned and kept near a home of a worker who may be a ranger astride.
> ...



Thank you. That helps.

It has always been my belief that horses (and working dogs) used in any official government (police, military, parks, rangers, etc.) work are officially publicly owned, meaning the taxpayers own the animals. If private animals and animal-keeping facilities are used by the government, they may be by contract. Horses (and working dogs) may be owned and employed in the private sector too by certain companies. I believe that Anheuser-Busch owns the team of Clydesdales used for their wagon in exhibition. Doesn't Wells-Fargo Bank also own the horses for their exhibition stagecoaches? Then again, some companies may lease animals from private individuals.


----------



## jonbailey (May 7, 2018)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Yes, they usually have a trailer maybe two but usually those who are contracted to pack in trail crews provide their own. In my experience.



Yes, regardless of who owns the horses used in any official govt. work, somebody has to provide horse trailers on some occasions, one might think. I know the USFS always has officially-marked green trucks so I would think these pickups can be used as tow vehicles for horse trailers. Somebody, public and/or private, will also have to provide for grooming, care, tack, shoeing, stabling, feeding, watering, vet care, etc.

Here is a USFS green Ford 3/4 or 1-ton truck, enough muscle for horse trailering:
https://www.google.com/search?q=us+...IHYkXAQUQ9QEwAXoECAUQBg#imgrc=VJdZBH6JvF3ORM:

Here are US forest rangers patrolling on horseback, note the official green saddle and tack with official USFS logos:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:United_States_Forest_Service_Horse_patrol.jpg

To me, work on horses out in mother nature's lush green country sounds like the most fun part of a forest ranger's job while a stack of paperwork seems like the least exciting part of a forestry career.


----------



## jonbailey (May 7, 2018)

Speaking of mounted forest rangers, I wonder who trains them in horsemanship and riding skills? If I were to be a forest ranger, I would want work on horseback to be part of my vocation.


----------

